

High Availability at Braintree by Paul Gross - idefine
https://speakerdeck.com/pgr0ss/high-availability-at-braintree

======
idefine
Notes on how Braintree handles planned maintenance, unplanned failure, and
people mistakes to support processing transactions at the rate of $22k/min or
$12 billion yearly.

\- PostgreSQL was a win for them over MySQL

\- Custom built load balancers

\- Automation to reduce human errors

